# Getting another project started...



## OUTHOPU

This is going into a 1980 Cadillac CoupeDeville.

I'll be using all the various audio gear that I have been storing in the basement for the last 3 years to put a decent system together for it also. I know the gear isn't high end stuff but I bought it before learning about companies like Fi and Sundown. Hey I did by it all at clearance prices at least so I'm going to run with it.

Heres what I have planned for gear as of now.

JVC head unit.
(8) Infinity Kappa 3 way coaxs. 
(4) 10" Infinity Kappa perfect 10.1 subs in bandpass enclosure (4th order I believe it's called)
(3) Clarion amps (I have 5 to choose from I'll post specs later)
(2) Kinetik 1800 batteries
Big 3 
Plenty of 1/0 cable 
Alternator to be decided on later.

*My goals for the system.*1. Mids/highs to be very loud and clear 
2. Solid bass output with respectable low end
3. Spent as little time and money as possible to accomplish steps 1 and 2.

*What I don't give two shits about*.
1. REAR FILL so if you want to state why you like rear fill do it here.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=562724&hl=
2. Staging, imaging, flat sound curves and all the other bullshit people like to 
babble on about to sound smarter. I'm not listening to no classical 
symphany orchestra shit when I'm riding. :cheesy: 





I decided to give birch plywood a try since I keep reading good things about. Had some of the cuts done at Lowes to save me some time.










Laid out the baffles and started cutting with my new circle jig. 




























Glued and screwed the pieces together .










Figured rounding the corner off the back side of the opening couldn't hurt.



















I cut a slot for the center divider to go into for a stronger glue joint since I won't be able to get a screw or nail in from the other side.



















Got the bottom and sides glued and nailed together.










Attached some strips to the sides to make stting the baffle in the correct place a bit easier. 










Dropped the baffle and center divider in.










Framed the inside with another strip to give me more flange surface for better sealing and to help prevent the wood from splitting since I'll need to use screws on the top panel for access to the subs.










I'm building this exactly to the specs given from Infinity. I know the box seems small but the graphs supplied with the sub shows it should be louder than a sealed box and play lower than their vented box specs out at. I'm still working on port placement.


----------



## Airborne

I will only use birch from now on. Hell of a lot less dust and light.


----------



## Brahma Brian

Uh hmm, *tapping my fingers*.....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 11 2011, 10:43 PM~20315293-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will only use birch from now on. Hell of a lot less dust and light.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have wanted to try using it for a long time but I always go all cheap skate and buy MDF. It was $45 a sheet compared to $30 for MDF but after seeing how much less my tools struggle to cut it I'll gladly pay the extra.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Brahma Brian_@Apr 11 2011, 10:49 PM~20315382
> *Uh hmm, *tapping my fingers*.....
> *


 :yes: :inout:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOG

box looking sweet bro..........so is this birch wood you using way better then MDF and easier to work with


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 11 2011, 09:43 PM~20315293
> *I will only use birch from now on. Hell of a lot less dust and light.
> *


Didn't you build one awile back.Went in that little acura or something?I just remembe a pic of your boy beating the hell outa the old box


Lookin good B :thumbsup: 
I've always liked the 3-10's or 4-10's combo for some reason.My box is old as hell 3-10's (JL i know i know)still sounds great


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 11 2011, 09:05 PM~20315609
> *I have wanted to try using it for a long time but I always go all cheap skate and buy MDF. It was $45 a sheet compared to $30 for MDF but after seeing how much less my tools struggle to cut it I'll gladly pay the extra.
> *


about 5 years ago or so 3/4 MDF was $20 a sheet from home depot


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG+Apr 12 2011, 12:14 PM~20319343-->
> 
> 
> 
> box looking sweet bro..........so is this birch wood you using way better then MDF and easier to work with
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 12:19 PM~20319366
> *about 5 years ago or so 3/4 MDF was $20 a sheet from home depot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> I don't know for sure how much better birch is than MDF as far as sound is concerned but it certainly is lighter anc cuts easier. I here you on the price increase. I've been into car audio long enough to remember when it was $15 a sheet. Man I'm getting old.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Apr 12 2011, 12:18 PM~20319361
> *Lookin good B :thumbsup:
> I've always liked the 3-10's or 4-10's combo for some reason.My box is old as hell 3-10's (JL i know i know)still sounds great
> *



Thanks. I'm pretty satisfied so far with how it's turning out. I may even sand and stain it and seal it up with some polyurethane.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finsihed framing the inside and carved out a V groove that will get filled with silicon to create a gasket to seal the lid. The groove should hopefully keep the silicon from blowing out.



















Cut the ports to size bored the holes for them and did a test fit. I'm not real happy with the port placement but it's the only way I could fit them. Each side will have 2 ports. The top isn't trimmed or attached yet.



















Hopefully I'll get the rest of the box done in the next couple days.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 11 2011, 11:38 PM~20315227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How good does that gauge work for you ??? , I was looking at it on madisound.com and considering it.....


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 13 2011, 09:27 AM~20327036
> *How good does that gauge work for you ??? ,  I was looking at it on madisound.com and considering it.....
> *


Jasper Jig, parts express has the best deals


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 12 2011, 01:18 PM~20319361
> *Didn't you build one awile back.Went in that little acura or something?I just remembe a pic of your boy beating the hell outa the old box
> Lookin good B :thumbsup:
> I've always liked the 3-10's or 4-10's combo for some reason.My box is old as hell 3-10's (JL i know i know)still sounds great
> *


I did, well not a bandpass but a fucking bruiser none the less. I turned that box into a planter!lol I have a 3000gt at home waiting for some inspiration. I should be on that around september when I get home.


----------



## All Out Customs

Another awesome build as usual. I'm going to have to try out that birch wood. Good work man looks like its gonna hammer! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Apr 12 2011, 12:14 PM~20319343
> *box looking sweet bro..........so is this birch wood you using way better then MDF and easier to work with
> *


Baltic Birch ftw...

lighter, stronger and a lot less dust than mdf


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Apr 13 2011, 08:27 AM~20327036-->
> 
> 
> 
> How good does that gauge work for you ??? ,  I was looking at it on madisound.com and considering it.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it so far. It's nice because there is no need to measure or do test cuts to make sure you have the right size dia set up. You just put the pivot pin in the hole thats marked for the size you need and away you go. I just have a weak ass Ryobi router with a fixed base and it still does decent. I wish I would have bought a more powerfull router with a plunge base though now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by All Out [email protected] 13 2011, 11:19 AM~20328070
> *Another awesome build as usual.  I'm going to have to try out that birch wood.  Good work man looks like its gonna hammer! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Give it a try I'm sure you'll love it. I really should have tried using this years ago.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Apr 13 2011, 12:25 PM~20328569
> *Baltic Birch ftw...
> 
> lighter, stronger and a lot less dust than mdf
> *


The dust is even different. It's not like MDF that turns to a fine baby powder dust. Is all Brich plywood Baltic? They didn't have a very good description on the label. It was labeled hardwood plywood and in small print underneath it just said birch.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 13 2011, 04:58 PM~20330477
> *I like it so far. It's nice because there is no need to measure or do test cuts to make sure you have the right size dia set up. You just put the pivot pin in the hole thats marked for the size you need and away you go. I just have a weak ass Ryobi router with a fixed base and it still does decent. I wish I would have bought a more powerfull router with a plunge base though now.
> Thanks. Give it a try I'm sure you'll love it. I really should have tried using this years ago.
> The dust is even different. It's not like MDF that turns to a fine baby powder dust. Is all Brich plywood Baltic? They didn't have a very good description on the label. It was labeled hardwood plywood and in small print underneath it just said birch.
> *


no some is chinese some is russian, usually comes in 5 x 5 sheets


----------



## djbizz1

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider

what are you gonna do for the cut edges on the front? Are you gonna cover them like with a thin strip of birch or even pine but I'm not sure how the pine will take the stain.


----------



## wannabelowrider

what are you gonna do for the cut edges on the front? Are you gonna cover them like with a thin strip of birch or even pine? I'm not sure how the pine will take the stain tho but its a thought :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Apr 13 2011, 07:43 PM~20331995-->
> 
> 
> 
> no some is chinese some is russian, usually comes in  5 x 5 sheets
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say I've ever seen that in any of the stores around here. Thats a bastard size sheet so I'm sure I would have noticed it if they had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:06 PM~20332214
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wannabelowrider_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20332646
> *what are you gonna do for the cut edges on the front? Are you gonna cover them like with a thin strip of birch or even pine?  I'm not sure how the pine will take the stain tho but its a thought  :happysad:
> *


I'm planning on rounding all the corners with a router. I'll see what it looks like at that point and go from there. I'm not familiar with this type of wood working so I'm just winging it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Getting closer. 

Radiused the edges on the ports and painted them black.




























Laid down a bead of silicon, covered it with plastic wrap and put the top on with just a bit of pressure to flatten the bead a little. It should have a little more than a 1/16" thick silicon gasket . I'll remove the top and plastic wrap after it's all cured and see if it worked out as planned.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 13 2011, 08:02 PM~20333372
> *I'm planning on rounding all the corners with a router. I'll see what it looks like at that point and go from there. I'm not familiar with this type of wood working so I'm just winging it.
> *


Should look good like that too. Hopefully I should be bumping real soon too. Still shopping around


----------



## wannabelowrider

Fuck, those port tubes look professional like that. You don't cut any corners in any job you do huh. Looking bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20333647
> *Fuck, those port tubes look professional like that.  You don't cut any corners in any job you do huh.  Looking bad ass  :thumbsup:
> *


I try my best not to cut corners, sometimes it's hard not to though. I just don't have enough time to do everything to the level I'd like to. I have a tight deadline to get this one done in. I'm tired of slaving away in the garage and fully intent to get out and enjoy this summer for a change.


----------



## brad4372

Lookin good! hows it fit in the car? I vote for staining it!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks. It fits real nice in the trunk with plenty of room to spare. Once I can do a test fire on it I'll pick up the supplies for doing the staining and poly coat.




I wanted to make sure the silicon fully cured so I got started on trying to pick the location of the mids/highs. I'm trying to do (4) 6 3/4" per side up front. 

I can fit 2 per kick panel. I removed the parking brake assembly to make more room and relocated part of the fuse panel.










I'm not sure if I like this lay out here or not yet. I'm going to play around with it a bit more before I pull the trigger on it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

*I edited my first post with a list of the gear and the goals of what I'm trying to do with this system for those who care.*


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2011, 08:04 PM~20342068
> *I edited my first post with a list of the gear and the goals of what I'm trying to do with this system for those who care.
> *


Going back to read it now :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

Idk know about 4 per side.

To me 3 would look great an not so clumped together.2 in the kicks an 1 in the door.But then its just me


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm not really feeling it either. I'm working on a different lay out still. I'd like to avoid doing any crazy door builds in the interest of time. Who knows I'm always changing my mind. :dunno:


----------



## L.Daco1

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20315227
> *
> 
> What I don't give two shits about.
> 1. REAR FILL so if you want to state why you like rear fill do it here.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=562724&hl=
> 2. Staging, imaging, flat sound curves and all the other bullshit people like to
> babble on about to sound smarter. I'm not listening to no classical
> symphany orchestra shit when I'm riding. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Apr 15 2011, 09:10 PM~20348727
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: 




Here is a pic of the ride this is all going into. 










Drilled the top and put a few screws in it so I could get all the edges sanded even before routering the corners over. It will need more sanding to smooth it all down if I decide to satin it.




























Fits nicely with room for the amps and hydraulics set up. I should even be able to keep the spare tire as well.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 15 2011, 10:42 PM~20348942
> *:h5:
> Here is a pic of the ride this is all going into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled the top and put a few screws in it so I could get all the edges sanded even before routering the corners over. It will need more sanding to smooth it all down if I decide to satin it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits nicely with room for the amps and hydraulics set up. I should even be able to keep the spare tire as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you listened to it yet? I am fucking curious to see how they do. I had 4 infinity 10's ported in the bed of an S10 with a snug top and a boot between the bed and cab and it fucking pounded.


----------



## Pitbullx

Id do 2 per side in the kicks....

whats the box tuned to?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 15 2011, 11:41 PM~20349923-->
> 
> 
> 
> have you listened to it yet? I am fucking curious to see how they do. I had 4 infinity 10's ported in the bed of an S10 with a snug top and a boot between the bed and cab and it fucking pounded.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not yet. I still have more work to do on it. The subs aren't in or wired yet. I'm pretty sure it will get loud just not positive it will hit the lows as hard as I want. I'll know soon enough though.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Apr 16 2011, 01:17 AM~20350507
> *Id do 2 per side in the kicks....
> 
> whats the box tuned to?
> *


2 per side just isn't going to get loud enough for me. I did 2 sets of components per door in my friends truck and even in that small of a cabin it didn't get loud enough for my taste. I just hate when a system sounds like it's straining to get loud. I want to overkill the mids/highs to keep from having to run them full tilt to get the volume out of them.

I honestly don't know what the box is tuned to. I just build it using the specs supplied with the subs. Here is a link to the manual that came with them. They have graphs on page 5&6 that show the responce curve for all the enclosures they reccomend.
http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.c...8/108PER101.PDF

I tried contacting them about doing a slightly larger ported box tuned lower than they spec out but they said they wouldn't reccomend it. I don't know why though.


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 12 2011, 08:11 PM~20324089
> *Finsihed framing the inside and carved out a V groove that will get filled with silicon to create a gasket to seal the lid. The groove should hopefully keep the silicon from blowing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude im feelin the grove for silicon to sit in :thumbsup: never thought of that before but i think it makes sens seen it

this whole build is come out real nice!!


----------



## 87gbody

:drama:


----------



## Z3dr0ck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 15 2011, 09:42 PM~20348942
> *:h5:
> Here is a pic of the ride this is all going into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good B


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

nice ride b!... cant wait to hear it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn this is a great thread.

I used to build boxes and all that but now I just dont have the time.

Good luck on the rest!!


----------



## All Out Customs

OUTHOPU is down with the SICKNESS!
:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck+Apr 17 2011, 08:02 AM~20357162-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  looks good B
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a bucket realy but thanks. I just need something to jump in and ride out when the sun is shining this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SMOOTH [email protected] 17 2011, 06:59 PM~20359811
> *nice ride b!... cant wait to hear it.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a demo once I get it all up and running and dialed in. I'm trying to get it on the road in the next month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:47 PM~20360857
> *Damn this is a great thread.
> 
> I used to build boxes and all that but now I just dont have the time.
> 
> Good luck on the rest!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that. I don't realy have the time myself lately but I'm trying to make it happen anyways. I just need to not get too carried away with it so I can actually finish it before summer.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-All Out Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 12:07 AM~20362226
> *OUTHOPU is down with the SICKNESS!
> :biggrin:
> *


There is no known cure either. hno: :biggrin: 


Got a little bit done today.

I opted not to cram the 4th speaker in the front of the door. Just don't have the time to do a door pod that would look good. So I'm using the 4th speaker in the rear of the door so the rear seat passengers don't feel left out.



















Trimmed the door panels for clearnce, mounted the crossovers, soldiered the wires together, and tied the wires to the panel.




























Cut the openings in the door and covered the rough edge with some duct tape to keep from slicing my hand open.



















Made some mounting rings for a more solid mounting surface.










Mounted the rings making sure the screws all grabbed the sheetmetal of the door to make the mount as solid as possible.










Got both doors done and back together.



















I pulled the lid back off the sub enclosure and cut a groove in it and did the same silicon gasket trick on it also.


----------



## baggedout81

TTT 4 the Cadillac casket :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Started prepping the passenger kick panel area for some fiberglass but was unable to get any glass down due to the heavy rain that rolled in. :angry: 

I used a double layer of foil to be on the safe side. 



















Pulled the lid back off the enclosure to check on the "gasket" and to run the wires for the subs. I feel good about the gasket idea. It looks like everything is going to seal up real nice.



















Now I just need some dry days to get the kick panels done.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Making some good progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'd be doing better if it would get above 45 degrees.

Got back on laying down some glass today. 
I actually used some spray adhesive on the foil to keep the cloth in place while I brushed the resin on. It worked out pretty good. It's just going to take forever to cure since it's not nearly warm enough outside. I did a couple layers of heavy weight cloth.



















Moved onto to dropping the subs in and getting them wired. 










I did the connections different than I usually do. Not sure if this the standard way but I usually slide the wire into the hole on the side and run the nut down. I liked how this new way keeps the wires from touching anything they aren't suppose to.



















All wired up and bolted down. I also ran a bead of silicon down the ports to keep them from rattling against the sides of the enclosure.










Since the rear sealed chamber is the same specs as what they call for when running these sealed I think I'm going to leave the lid off and tune the sub amps in before closing it up. One bad thing about bandpass boxes is it's harder to hear distortion in the drivers.


----------



## Airborne

No O-scope?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 21 2011, 03:54 AM~20387386
> *No O-scope?
> *


It's too bad such a useful piece of equipment is so costly, but I'm interested to see how those "distortion listeners" SMD is working on pan out. I got lucky and found my TPI 440 on ebay brand new for $220! :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2011, 07:49 AM~20387592
> *a useful piece of equipment
> 
> is so costly
> *


----------



## baggedout81

I've used that little trick for years w/ the terminals thru the top.A old installer buddy taught me that one.Never had a wire wall out.I even put a little zip tie around where the wire comes out so it has full contact w/ the trminal.just a little OCD


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 21 2011, 05:54 AM~20387386-->
> 
> 
> 
> No O-scope?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Honestly, I'd never even heard of one of those tools up until the last couple of years. If I was doing installs for a living I'd have no problem spending the cash on one but as a hobbiest it's hard to justify.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Apr 21 2011, 07:49 AM~20387592
> *It's too bad such a useful piece of equipment is so costly, but I'm interested to see how those "distortion listeners" SMD is working on pan out. I got lucky and found my TPI 440 on ebay brand new for $220!  :biggrin:
> *


I was looking at that tool SMD is going to sell. That would be something perfect for what I do. I'm hoping he gets it to market real soon.



> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 21 2011, 02:43 PM~20389827
> *I've used that little trick for years w/ the terminals thru the top.A old installer buddy taught me that one.Never had a wire wall out.I even put a little zip tie around where the wire comes out so it has full contact w/ the trminal.just a little OCD
> *


I figured others did it that way. It's just one of those things I never realy noticed since I haven't had this style of connector on many other subs before.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20391975
> *Nope. Honestly, I'd never even heard of one of those tools up until the last couple of years. If I was doing installs for a living I'd have no problem spending the cash on one but as a hobbiest it's hard to justify.
> 
> I was looking at that tool SMD is going to sell. That would be something perfect for what I do. I'm hoping he gets it to market real soon.
> 
> *


they will be out very soon


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 21 2011, 05:44 PM~20391975
> *I was looking at that tool SMD is going to sell. That would be something perfect for what I do. I'm hoping he gets it to market real soon.
> *


For the "weekend warrior" those will definitely be a good investment to insure your getting the most out of your equipment without damaging it! Last I had seen in terms of updates he was just getting his first batch to send out to select individuals for testing, so soon enough I'm sure! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Apr 21 2011, 08:14 PM~20392243-->
> 
> 
> 
> they will be out very soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Apr 21 2011, 08:16 PM~20392262
> *For the "weekend warrior" those will definitely be a good investment to insure your getting the most out of your equipment without damaging it! Last I had seen in terms of updates he was just getting his first batch to send out to select individuals for testing, so soon enough I'm sure! :biggrin:
> *


I hope it happens soon. My ears aren't what they once were and I'd feel much better knowing for sure that I'm not clipping any of the signals. I'll have to keep an eye out for updates.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Glassed up the driver side today.










I got the 2 part foam I needed for doing the next step on these so hopefully I'll get them both done this next week.


----------



## gasman

you putting some pumps into this car to or just sticking to the sounds?


----------



## RdnLow63

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Getting closer...

Trimmed the base roughly to size and bonded the baffles on using Tigerhair body filler to hold them in place for the next step.I roughed up the surface with a 36 grit disc for good adhesion.





































I was in a hurry to get some foam poured tonight so I did get the pics of the prep work for the foam. Here is one side very close to being ready for final layer of glass. I'm trying to make them look like they belong there. None of that stretched fleece look going on here.


----------



## wannabelowrider

the driver side panel looks real close to the brake pedal. How close is it?

On another note, that car is gonna JAM loud as shit :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 23 2011, 11:55 PM~20405901
> *the driver side panel looks real close to the brake pedal.  How close is it?
> 
> On another note, that car is gonna JAM loud as shit :biggrin:
> *


It's close but clears. I did a test fit with the grill and mounting ring mounted to the baffle to be sure. Even if for some reason a clearance issue arises I'll trim the corner off the brake pedal if needed.

I trimmed the driver side and prepped it for foam filling.










Taped it up leaving a strip open for pouring the foam.










After pouring the foam I taped the opening up to keep the foam from flowing out. By sealing it up it forces the foam to expand into the corners and tight spots better.
Notice how much foam is sticking out of the cup. Thats just from the residual amount left over on the sides and bottom of the cup after pouring. It only took 10oz of foam mix (5oz part A & 5oz. part B) to fill the pod completely










Removed all the tape and will begin shaping the foam to it's final contour.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man! That 2 part foam is good fun to work with! It's great to use to keep everything NOT looking like a vulcano! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

nice im liking it, keep da pix coming :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

I am going to do pods in my 3000gt and I am stealing the two part foam idea.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Apr 24 2011, 06:49 PM~20410321-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man! That 2 part foam is good fun to work with! It's great to use to keep everything NOT looking like a vulcano! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very usefull for many different applications also. It's also does a great job of stopping rattles too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 12:21 AM~20412859
> *nice im liking it, keep da pix coming  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting on the dam rain to stop again. Lately I've been lucky to get 2 evenings a week without rain.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Apr 25 2011, 03:16 AM~20413320
> *I am going to do pods in my 3000gt and I am stealing the two part foam idea.
> *


I expect to see some pics posted at least then.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 25 2011, 03:02 PM~20416743
> *I'm waiting on the dam rain to stop again. Lately I've been lucky to get 2 evenings a week without rain.
> *


Better than snow tho :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

so what kinda foam is this? i tryed using some of the foam in a can for some reverse molds i was making a while back. as soon as the glass or bondo hit it, the shit would melt and shrivel up :dunno: or maybey i did it wrong?


----------



## 79 cutty

The can expanding foam is ok for when you need small spots filled, but it still seems to have a very open cell structure. 

Here is the foam I have used:

http://www.mobilesolutions-usa.com/smartpa...berglass_1c.htm

Bottom left of the page. 

I know there are cheaper ones out there, but I have had great performance with this stuff, and it has lasted me quite a while now. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 25 2011, 06:02 PM~20416743
> *It is very usefull for many different applications also. It's also does a great job of stopping rattles too.
> I'm waiting on the dam rain to stop again. Lately I've been lucky to get 2 evenings a week without rain.
> I expect to see some pics posted at least then.
> *


I'm not in the US right now but I scored some 4" and tweets to fuck with out here. I only have canned foam but it'll work.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Apr 25 2011, 10:31 PM~20419436-->
> 
> 
> 
> Better than snow tho :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because I don't need to shovel it. Both basically stop progress so it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 11:13 PM~20419870
> *so what kinda foam is this? i tryed using some of the foam in a can for some reverse molds i was making a while back. as soon as the glass or bondo hit it, the shit would melt and shrivel up :dunno: or maybey i did it wrong?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 26 2011, 07:24 AM~20421594
> *The can expanding foam is ok for when you need small spots filled, but it still seems to have a very open cell structure.
> 
> Here is the foam I have used:
> 
> http://www.mobilesolutions-usa.com/smartpa...berglass_1c.htm
> 
> Bottom left of the page.
> 
> I know there are cheaper ones out there, but I have had great performance with this stuff, and it has lasted me quite a while now.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the same type of foam I use. I have a place a few blocks away that sells it so I'm lucky when it comes to composite materials.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Apr 26 2011, 08:34 AM~20421834
> *I'm not in the US right now but I scored some 4" and tweets to fuck with out here. I only have canned foam but it'll work.
> *


Canned foam just takes forever to completely set up. I like the 2 part foam because it's a chemical set and cures evenly when filling large cavities. I can usually start sanding and shaping after 15 minutes.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg

Super nice work ...I new it was going to a good home :biggrin: 













But I miss it already


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow i didnt know foam was that usefull!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Apr 26 2011, 08:55 PM~20426781-->
> 
> 
> 
> Super nice work ...I new it was going to a good home :biggrin:
> But I miss it already
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in good hands. Don't worry you'll get to see it when your in town if all goes to plan.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Apr 27 2011, 04:58 PM~20433202
> *wow i didnt know foam was that usefull!
> *


This is just one of many uses for it. 



I was able to get a layer of glass laid down on each pod today.

I used my air stapler to keep the cloth pulled tight over the corners while wetting it out with resin.




























I'll be removing the foam from inside the pods now to give as large of an enclosure as possible for the speakers. I'll also be filling them with poly fill.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

cool dewd!


----------



## OUTHOPU

A little closer...

I removed the foam and used some 36 grit to rough up the surface to prep them for body filler.










Got the base layer of filler on and also thinned some filler out with fiberglass resin and poured it inside the pods and coated the insides to lock any loose debris from the foam in place.










Tomorrow should bring good progress hopefully. It's suppose to be sunny.


----------



## SixDeuce

Badass work homie  lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 30 2011, 11:47 AM~20453867
> *Badass work homie  lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


Just about ready for paint or vinyl. Not sure what I'm doing yet on them.



















I just need to test fit the other side and drill out some mounting points in them to attach them to the body. I'm going to see if I can get started on the amp racks tomorrow.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good in here.

LOTS of good info for the future!!

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 1 2011, 09:46 AM~20458483
> *Looking good in here.
> 
> LOTS of good info for the future!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. 


Got the other pod mounted up and it's looking decent now. I'll still have room for the hood release handle to go back in.  




























I think I'm going to do a textured paint finish on these. Just need to find the right color.

Built the frame work of the amp rack. I drilled and tapped all the mounting holes to accept allen head 10-32 bolts to save from having to use nuts on the back side (no ****).










This is the lay out. I'm planning on trying to get the mounts done in the trunk tomorrow if the weather permits.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 1 2011, 06:57 PM~20461994
> *Thanks.
> Got the other pod mounted up and it's looking decent now. I'll still have room for the hood release handle to go back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to do a textured paint finish on these. Just need to find the right color.
> 
> Built the frame work of the amp rack. I drilled and tapped all the mounting holes to accept allen head 10-32 bolts to save from having to use nuts on the back side (no ****).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the lay out. I'm planning on trying to get the mounts done in the trunk tomorrow if the weather permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out great, fit on those looks spot on. Good work as usual, you must be really into sound I'm fine with 4 speakers, but then again i already have a little ringing in my head so i kinda gotta keep it low.


----------



## 79 cutty

Work is looking good. 

Any experience with those amps prior to this? Wondering how they sound? :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

nice build like always,very clean work..if you want the mids/highs louder and use less of them at the same time why not try some eminence, selenium,b and c.. etc pro sound speakers will be plenty loud and only need a small amount of power to do so :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT+May 1 2011, 11:35 PM~20463215-->
> 
> 
> 
> that came out great, fit on those looks spot on. Good work as usual, you must be really into sound I'm fine with 4 speakers, but then again i already have a little ringing in my head so i kinda gotta keep it low.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I love having a loud system in a car that I plan to cruise. My version of loud is different than most. I have very poor hearing thanks to a intercooler from a semi truck that exploded just inches from my right ear while pressure testing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 2 2011, 12:30 PM~20466493
> *Work is looking good.
> 
> Any experience with those amps prior to this? Wondering how they sound? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I used one of these to power a Fi SSD and it did a pretty good job for what these cost. I think I only paid $550 for all 3 of these if I remember right. I have 2 more mono amps that are 1550wrms also. I was going to run those instead but they were just to wide to fit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-orientalmontecarlo_@May 2 2011, 04:15 PM~20468226
> *nice build like always,very clean work..if you want  the mids/highs louder and use less of them at the same time why not try some eminence, selenium,b and c.. etc pro sound speakers will be plenty loud and only need a small amount of power to do so :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. I bought all this stuff years ago before I even learned of all the unknown "offbrand" gear thats available. If I were to buy stuff today for an install the gear would be completely different. I do however like the way Infinity Kappa mid/highs sound. I just know I could have the same or better for less cash now.



Now more progress...

Amp rack is all welded up and ready for action. Used a couple 1/4" bolts per side to mount it.





































This is what it will look like in the final install, well almost, the box will be level when I'm done.



















The spare tire obviously won't be accessable from the trunk. I'm going to make a cut out behind the seat that will allow me to slide the tire out through the back seat if needed. I plan on driving this car as much as possible so I have to have a spare.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I thought this was a build for someone else. I guess I missed the part where you said it was for you. its ok to put yourself first once in a while


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 2 2011, 07:30 PM~20470684
> *
> Thanks. I used one of these to power a Fi SSD and it did a pretty good job for what these cost. I think I only paid $550 for all 3 of these if I remember right. I have 2 more mono amps that are 1550wrms also. I was going to run those instead but they were just to wide to fit.
> *


Can't really beat that price! Set up looks clean though. Fits nicely in the trunk and having a spare is always a bonus!

You goign to do any kind of trim panels in the trunk then?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+May 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20472283-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a build for someone else.  I guess I missed the part where you said it was for you. its ok to put yourself first once in a while
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just tired of not having a car with switches. I've been getting burned out on building cars and not being able to go for a cruise myself. I just want a simple rider to keep me motivated to finish the other projects I have to complete.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 3 2011, 08:07 AM~20473737
> *Can't really beat that price! Set up looks clean though. Fits nicely in the trunk and having a spare is always a bonus!
> 
> You goign to do any kind of trim panels in the trunk then?
> *


I'm not sure if I'm going to do trim panels or not. I kind of like having the hydraulics visible since I put a lot of effort in making my installs clean. I'll decide once I get the set up in.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 3 2011, 01:09 PM~20476164
> *I'm just tired of not having a car with switches. I've been getting burned out on building cars and not being able to go for a cruise myself. I just want a simple rider to keep me motivated to finish the other projects I have to complete.
> *


That's cool. Those kick panels look real nice btw


----------



## OUTHOPU

Well things are moving along. Tackled mounting the head unit and EQ tonight.

Decided not to use the factory location for the head unit because there is nothing but empty space once the factory radio is removed and don't want the trim bezel supporting the weight. So I removed the ash tray and modified it to hold both the head unit and EQ




























This was fun to weld. I didn't have any .023 wire so had to weld it with .030 wire.










Tabs for the EQ










Nice and compact.



















Test fit. I'll need to make a trim piece to hide the sides and give it a more finished look but it's a nice sturdy mount supported by 4 bolts that go into clip nuts.










This is what I was saying about there being nothing to support the head unit. It's all just open space. 

I'll be converting the original radio location to a gauge pod. This car only has dummy lights and I want to be able to monitor the oil psi, water temp, and volts.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 2 2011, 09:30 PM~20470684
> *Thanks. I bought all this stuff years ago before I even learned of all the unknown "offbrand" gear thats available. If I were to buy stuff today for an install the gear would be completely different. I do however like the way Infinity Kappa mid/highs sound. I just know I could have the same or better for less cash now.
> Now more progress...
> *


thats all i used to run some years back faithfully and i was never let down...nevertheless,awesome build great to see someone else that overthinks everything


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 3 2011, 11:05 PM~20479456
> *Well things are moving along. Tackled mounting the head unit and EQ tonight.
> 
> Decided not to use the factory location for the head unit because there is nothing but empty space once the factory radio is removed and don't want the trim bezel supporting the weight. So I removed the ash tray and modified it to hold both the head unit and EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was fun to weld. I didn't have any .023 wire so had to weld it with .030 wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs for the EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit. I'll need to make a trim piece to hide the sides and give it a more finished look but it's a nice sturdy mount supported by 4 bolts that go into clip nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was saying about there being nothing to support the head unit. It's all just open space.
> 
> I'll be converting the original radio location to a gauge pod. This car only has dummy lights and I want to be able to monitor the oil psi, water temp, and volts.
> *


fuck yeah!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 3 2011, 08:05 PM~20479456
> *Well things are moving along. Tackled mounting the head unit and EQ tonight.
> 
> Decided not to use the factory location for the head unit because there is nothing but empty space once the factory radio is removed and don't want the trim bezel supporting the weight. So I removed the ash tray and modified it to hold both the head unit and EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was fun to weld. I didn't have any .023 wire so had to weld it with .030 wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs for the EQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit. I'll need to make a trim piece to hide the sides and give it a more finished look but it's a nice sturdy mount supported by 4 bolts that go into clip nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was saying about there being nothing to support the head unit. It's all just open space.
> 
> I'll be converting the original radio location to a gauge pod. This car only has dummy lights and I want to be able to monitor the oil psi, water temp, and volts.
> *


That came out really clean! How much of the bottom of the deck is exposed? Or you thinking of a way to hide that?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+May 3 2011, 11:17 PM~20480162-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats all i used to run some years back faithfully and i was never let down...nevertheless,awesome build great to see someone else that overthinks everything
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could dial back my ocd a bit but it does work to my advantage on these builds. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 01:18 AM~20481109
> *fuck yeah!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 4 2011, 07:21 AM~20481738
> *That came out really clean! How much of the bottom of the deck is exposed? Or you thinking of a way to hide that?
> *


A fair amount is visible. I'm just going to do a simple trim piece for the sides for now in the interst of time. I need to get the sounds done so I can get crackin on the hydraulics.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Started the gauge panel. I'm using some gauges I had left over from an old ride. Since there basically is no modern gauges that will look good I'm going to recess mount these behind smoked lexan so they aren't visible with the car off.

Cut out the radio slot and painted the cut edge black.










Used some scraps of MDF for the panel



















Test fit looks like it's going to work out good.


----------



## wannabelowrider

:wow: that looks real good :wow:

Nice boots :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

gauge pod came out slick! Looks good tucked in there like that.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 5 2011, 08:17 AM~20488735
> *gauge pod came out slick! Looks good tucked in there like that.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

too bad u werent going to put it in the factory location, id be taking notes


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks guys.


After searching high and low for tinted lexan I came up empty handed. So I had to pick up some clear lexan and some window tint. It worked out alright but set me back a day.

I blacked out the pod and installed the gauges.










Glued the lexan into the bezel.










I shined a flash light across the face for this pic. They are completely unseen otherwise.










I just ordered all LED lights for the instrument panel and gauges to brighten up the dash. These old GMs never did look good at night.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 6 2011, 04:31 PM~20498700
> *too bad u werent going to put it in the factory location, id be taking notes
> *


They sure didn't make it easy to add a modern radio thats for sure. My homies 96 was just as bad.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

I blacked out the pod and installed the gauges.










Glued the lexan into the bezel.










I shined a flash light across the face for this pic. They are completely unseen otherwise.










thats a great idea to put the gauges where its at. . cant wait to see that lighting up.. great work b! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Added a digital voltmeter to the lower right corner and did a test run of the lighting. The gauges will be blue and should be much brighter once I get the LED bulbs installed in them.



















The 3rd gauge in the pod doesn't light up like the others. It has a series of lights that sweep from left to right when the car is running thats why it's not lit up in the pic.

If the rain stays away I'll be painting the pods tomorrow. :run:


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice build. Needs more cowbell


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

whats up neighbor! lol! good seeing today, the pods looks great and the guages too, looks awesome when i saw it....hope you got little more stuff done today.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nice weather equals good progress.

Primed and painted the pods today. I found a textured brown color thats a very close match to the darker section of the dash so I went with it.



















Pulled all the carpet to run all the wires through the interior. I had some help today for the clean up at least. My daughter loves helping out so this was a perfect job for her.










Found a location on the firewall to run the 1/0 power and ground. It just needed a little modification and it worked out. I was able to tuck the power wires neatly into the factory wire holder and used some hold downs for the section under the rear seat.





































Also ran all the patch cables, remote turn on wire, and speaker wires. I tryed to keep all the cables seperated. I had to cross one of the speaker wires over the other cables up front but ran it at a 90 to them at least.










I've ran into a little set back though. The car seems to have a leak at the fire wall or windshield that lets a significant amount of water in. All the factory sound deadener was soaking wet when I pulled it. Im letting it dry out and will try to seal the leak up prior to reinstalling the interior.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Nice progress man.

Good to see your little helper taking interest too.

I hope to get my son interested in cars.

BUT a 10 month old has time to go....LOL.


----------



## brad4372

turning out very nice! neat idea on the stereo and gauge mounting.


----------



## KERRBSS

Pods came out nice, might have to have u build some for the ace


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! Are you running the ground cable back from the battery or alternator case?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Lovin this little build so far B...

The box, pods, rack, gauges all look mint... :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

wow.. this is a great build homie.. this my first comment on it.
but i been watching it since day one..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+May 9 2011, 12:53 AM~20511945-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice progress man.
> 
> Good to see your little helper taking interest too.
> 
> I hope to get my son interested in cars.
> 
> BUT a 10 month old has time to go....LOL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> We had a good time working on it. She's really into using the shop vac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 02:32 AM~20512337
> *turning out very nice! neat idea on the stereo and gauge mounting.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 06:45 AM~20512598
> *Pods came out nice, might have to have u build some for the ace
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think speakers will still be available in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 9 2011, 08:46 AM~20512882
> *Looking good! Are you running the ground cable back from the battery or alternator case?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ground it to the battery and there will also be a ground from there to the alternator case. I'll also upgrade the body ground for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 9 2011, 11:56 AM~20514045
> *Lovin this little build so far B...
> 
> The box, pods, rack, gauges all look mint...  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking forward to being able to crank up the tunes and ride out to Woodward.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-playboi13_@May 9 2011, 01:08 PM~20514443
> *wow.. this is a great build homie.. this my first comment on it.
> but i been watching it since day one..
> *


Thanks.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 6 2011, 11:36 PM~20500648
> *They sure didn't make it easy to add a modern radio thats for sure. My homies 96 was just as bad.
> *


for awhile i thought i was just doing something wrong, but i have tried the bracket, i tried to wedge it in, i tried to make a stand for the radio to sit on, it just has nothing around it 

i think im just going to put it in place and great stuff all around it...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

did this with a dremel, its a digital gauge for my batts


----------



## OUTHOPU

That turned out pretty slick. These dash boards were never intended to hold anything more than what they came with. They really require some creativity to keep them out of the "what's ghetto" topic. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

That's looks pretty good but makes me think it should read Nov 5 1955 for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 9 2011, 07:47 PM~20516470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks pretty good but makes me think it should read Nov 5 1955 for some reason  :biggrin:
> *


i used to have it displayed in that fashion, but it reflected off my windshield at night and it was annoying, this is much better


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20515922
> *Do you think speakers will still be available in 2020?
> 
> :0
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking forward to being able to crank up the tunes and ride out to Woodward.
> 
> It would be nice to have some new blood on the Ave.
> 
> *


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20510603
> *Nice weather equals good progress.
> 
> Primed and painted the pods today. I found a textured brown color thats a very close match to the darker section of the dash so I went with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled all the carpet to run all the wires through the interior. I had some help today for the clean up at least. My daughter loves helping out so this was a perfect job for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a location on the firewall to run the 1/0 power and ground. It just needed a little modification and it worked out. I was able to tuck the power wires neatly into the factory wire holder and used some hold downs for the section under the rear seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ran all the patch cables, remote turn on wire, and speaker wires. I tryed to keep all the cables seperated. I had to cross one of the speaker wires over the other cables up front but ran it at a 90 to them at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran into a little set back though. The car seems to have a leak at the fire wall or windshield that lets a significant amount of water in. All the factory sound deadener was soaking wet when I pulled it. Im letting it dry out and will try to seal the leak up prior to reinstalling the interior.
> *


Awesome work as always bro ! Great idea on the textured paint bro, I might borrow that from you...... :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20510603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you pick up those wire holders from ?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 11 2011, 06:38 AM~20528497
> *Where did you pick up those wire holders from ?
> *


Cheapest place I have found them is Darvex.com

type in MEADE for a 5% discount when you check out.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 9 2011, 05:47 PM~20516470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks pretty good but makes me think it should read Nov 5 1955 for some reason  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha back to the future i was thinking the same shit lol..... nice build brotha!


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 11 2011, 09:40 AM~20528509
> *Cheapest place I have found them is Darvex.com
> 
> type in MEADE for a 5% discount when you check out.
> *



:thumbsup: thanks bro !


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+May 10 2011, 09:02 AM~20520901-->
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have some new blood on the Ave.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus unlike Toby I can stay out after the street lights come on. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 08:34 AM~20528474
> *Awesome work as always bro ! Great idea on the textured paint bro,  I might borrow that from you......  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It turned out better than I thought it would even. Nice thing is it's very forgiving as far as how smooth/flat the piece needs to be so it saved me some block sanding and priming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 11 2011, 08:40 AM~20528509
> *Cheapest place I have found them is Darvex.com
> 
> type in MEADE for a 5% discount when you check out.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats where I get most all of my wire and install odds and ends. Good prices and super fast shipping.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 11 2011, 09:38 AM~20528779
> *hahahaha back to the future i was thinking the same shit lol..... nice build brotha!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## KERRBSS

:biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

what did you get sick of working on it? :dunno: go from a post every day to four days with nuthin


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 12 2011, 04:29 PM~20539964
> *Thats where I get most all of my wire and install odds and ends. Good prices and super fast shipping.
> *


Co-signed! I stumbled across them on eBay years ago and haven't stopped using them yet! Great customer service, super fast shipping, great prices, and quality products! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 11 2011, 08:38 AM~20528779
> *hahahaha back to the future i was thinking the same shit lol..... nice build brotha!
> *


When this baby hits 88 mph.Your gonna see some serious SHIT!!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 13 2011, 11:44 AM~20545334
> *what did you get sick of working on it? :dunno: go from a post every day to four days with nuthin
> *


Well life does get in the way of my builds from time to time. I've been working on it a little each day but haven't really made pic worthy progress....

Until today that is.

Pods are in. I fiber filled the pods and also stuffed some behind the oem kick panels to help keep pressure on them to keep them from buzzing or rattling. I also glued a layer of sound blocker foam between the 2 for the same reasons. I didn't get the step by step pics but here is the end result. Hood release still works with no interference.



















Installed the blue LEDs in the dash also. I miss counted though and need to get a couple more for the gauge pod still.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I think the gauges look good. Its funny cuz just earlier tonight I was talking to the old lady about getting some blue LED's for the gauges on my Regal, then I saw this and it made me want to do it even more so. I'd like to do mine with a white background tho but have the gauges look similar to stock.

Lookin good tho :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

those pods look real good B.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+May 14 2011, 12:03 AM~20549615-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think the gauges look good.  Its funny cuz just earlier tonight I was talking to the old lady about getting some blue LED's for the gauges on my Regal, then I saw this and it made me want to do it even more so.  I'd like to do mine with a white background tho but have the gauges look similar to stock.
> 
> Lookin good tho :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are so much easier to see now. The stocks bulbs just don't do a very good job. Well worth the cash and time spent.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 09:08 AM~20550842
> *those pods look real good B.
> *


They turned out decent for the amount of time and money it took. I could have done a little better on them but didn't feel it was needed considering the condition of the car they are in.



Managed to get the batteries in and completed all the wiring in the engine bay.

New power and ground to the alternator and to second battery.





































Just need to make some hold downs for the batteries and machine some terminal adaptors for the second battery and it's all done under the hood.

Also got started on the trunk wiring.

Mounted the fuse and distribution block.










I did a quick wire job for the amp to the highs for a test run. Sounds pretty good. Now I need to get the sub enclosure stained and installed.


----------



## 79 cutty

Coming together nicely!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

those led lights looking sick!!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 15 2011, 08:10 AM~20555771-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coming together nicely!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wish it was doing so at a bit quicker pace. Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SMOOTH STYLE_@May 15 2011, 12:06 PM~20556522
> *those led lights looking sick!!
> *


I'll be doing some accent lighting in the trunk using the same color. Thanks again for looking out for me on the wheels. I'll be getting the rubber mounted this week.





More rain equals no progress in the trunk. So I moved the box into the garage and got started sanding and prepping for stain.

Did a coat of stain prep first then moved onto the first coat of stain. I'll need to do one more coat of stain to get a good match to the interior "wood" trim.



















I'll be working on getting several coats of clear on it during the week if it warms up a bit more.


----------



## benz88

What are you using for the LED's? Are you doing Individual LED's or using LED Bulbs? I just installed some 4-LED #194 bulbs in the cluster of my daily and damn does it look good and make a difference.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 15 2011, 02:19 PM~20557133
> *What are you using for the LED's? Are you doing Individual LED's or using LED Bulbs? I just installed some 4-LED #194 bulbs in the cluster of my daily and damn does it look good and make a difference.
> *


They are a direct replacement bulb for a 194. From the sound of what your describing your using a very similar LED.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

if you need a extra hand, you know im just down the street!. :thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Maaan.. When u do it u REALLY do it.. Much respect for another great build and step by step to help out us up and comers :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 15 2011, 03:01 PM~20557322
> *They are a direct replacement bulb for a 194. From the sound of what your describing your using a very similar LED.
> *


yup i used these


----------



## playboi13

i like how ur second battery is mounted under the hood.. 
again.. great build homie..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 14 2011, 11:16 PM~20554358
> *They are so much easier to see now. The stocks bulbs just don't do a very good job. Well worth the cash and time spent.
> They turned out decent for the amount of time and money it took. I could have done a little better on them but didn't feel it was needed considering the condition of the car they are in.
> Managed to get the batteries in and completed all the wiring in the engine bay.
> 
> New power and ground to the alternator and to second battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make some hold downs for the batteries and machine some terminal adaptors for the second battery and it's all done under the hood.
> *


I see Im not the only one to ditch the charcoal canister for a 2nd batt 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE+May 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20559589-->
> 
> 
> 
> if you need a extra hand, you know im just down the street!. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have to take you up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 01:32 AM~20560771
> *Maaan.. When u do it u REALLY do it.. Much respect for another great build and step by step to help out us up and comers :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try. This isn't as over the top as I'd like to go but it will do for now. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 02:36 PM~20563561
> *yup i used these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are what they call a tower design that has lights placed on mutliple sides of the tower for better a broader light pattern, but they have the same style of plug in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 02:47 PM~20563642
> *i like how ur second battery is mounted under the hood..
> again.. great build homie..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just glad they fit without a bunch of mods. It's nice not having to fabricate something for a change. Thanks.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@May 16 2011, 02:55 PM~20563695
> *I see Im not the only one to ditch the charcoal canister for a 2nd batt
> :thumbsup:
> *


I'm pretty sure the canister isn't doing a dam thing anymore anyways. The thing smells like a gas can. Thanks.


----------



## goinlow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: goinlow, OUTHOPU

awesome work as always bro !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 16 2011, 01:55 PM~20563695
> *I see Im not the only one to ditch the charcoal canister for a 2nd batt
> :thumbsup:
> *


HAHAH thats where i started.Then it lead to removing the whole dam smog pump/hoses then vent line for gas tank.Looks way cleaner now :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finished staining the box and laid down the first coat of clear.

It's a good bit darker now.



















Another 10 coats of clear and it should look like glass.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 16 2011, 11:36 PM~20567376
> *Finished staining the box and laid down the first coat of clear.
> 
> It's a good bit darker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 10 coats of clear and it should look like glass.
> *


the last few builds I did are out of birch and I love the stained look. I am going to put a 10 in my 3000gt when I get home and I might actualy paint it the same color as the car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 13 2011, 11:46 PM~20549132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i did this to my cadillac, but its just not as blue, and i didnt use led's i just replaced them with blue bulbs :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> this is next for me, but i wanna wait and buy 2 new batteries at once, cus its bad to mix batteries, and kind of pointless...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 16 2011, 03:36 PM~20563561
> *yup i used these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


link?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 16 2011, 04:16 PM~20563816
> *
> I'm pretty sure the canister isn't doing a dam thing anymore anyways. The thing smells like a gas can. Thanks.
> *


yeah its just a charcoal canister for the gas tank evap


----------



## All Out Customs

Awesome build, the box is looking like glass.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+May 17 2011, 03:07 PM~20571438-->
> 
> 
> 
> i did this to my cadillac, but its just not as blue, and i didnt use led's i just replaced them with blue bulbs  :biggrin:
> 
> this is next for me, but i wanna wait and buy 2 new batteries at once, cus its bad to mix batteries, and kind of pointless...
> 
> link?
> 
> yeah its just a charcoal canister for the gas tank evap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colored regular bulbs just didn't cut it for me. I've used them before and they are too dim. Good call on doing both batteries at once. I got my lights from http://www.superbrightleds.com/. I know the canister is there to catch the fumes but the charcoal must be saturtated because the canister smells like it's full of gas even after it was removed.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-All Out Customs_@May 17 2011, 03:55 PM~20571749
> *Awesome build, the box is looking like glass.
> *


Thanks. It still needs more clear though to cover the texture of the grain.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 17 2011, 10:00 AM~20569737
> *the last few builds I did are out of birch and I love the stained look. I am going to put a 10 in my 3000gt when I get home and I might actualy paint it the same color as the car.
> *


I'm pleased with how it's turning out. It will definetly stand out in the sea of fiberglass installs that are so common these days. Paint sounds like a better idea for the 3000gt though, woodgrain and sports cars don't usually blend well together. :cheesy:


----------



## brad4372

lookin sweet, as always. Great work!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sweet 4 10's bandpass!Never thought about stained wood.My Caprice has wood trim,so this might work .When that time comes.Still sold on doing 1 18 ported :420:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 17 2011, 06:03 PM~20572260
> *The colored regular bulbs just didn't cut it for me. I've used them before and they are too dim. Good call on doing both batteries at once. I got my lights from http://www.superbrightleds.com/. I know the canister is there to catch the fumes but the charcoal must be saturtated because the canister smells like it's full of gas even after it was removed.
> Thanks. It still needs more clear though to cover the texture of the grain.
> *


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 16 2011, 04:16 PM~20563816
> *
> I'm just glad they fit without a bunch of mods. It's nice not having to fabricate something for a change. Thanks.
> 
> *


yeah, its a bonus when a car is offerd with a diesel motor, so they mfg the battery crate in there on all of em to cut down on production costs


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by brad4372+May 18 2011, 01:00 AM~20575776-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin sweet, as always. Great work!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)[email protected] 18 2011, 07:36 AM~20576665
> *sweet 4 10's bandpass!Never thought about stained wood.My Caprice has wood trim,so this might work .When that time comes.Still sold on doing 1 18 ported :420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only draw back to doing this is your cuts need to be pretty dam clean and fit tight together since every flaw is visible. That and how long it takes for the clear to dry. I'm trying to get some layers on it but it's too cold and is taking forever to dry.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@May 18 2011, 03:11 PM~20579233
> *yeah, its a bonus when a car is offerd with a diesel motor, so they mfg the battery crate in there on all of em to cut down on production costs
> *


Ah yes the old diesel option. My first Coupe I bought years ago had that pos motor in it. What the hell was Cadillac thinking on that one? The ride of a Caddy with all the added noise and smoke of a big rig. :twak:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 18 2011, 06:17 PM~20580120
> *Thanks.
> The only draw back to doing this is your cuts need to be pretty dam clean and fit tight together since every flaw is visible. That and how long it takes for the clear to dry. I'm trying to get some layers on it but it's too cold and is taking forever to dry.
> Ah yes the old diesel option. My first Coupe I bought years ago had that pos motor in it. What the hell was Cadillac thinking on that one? The ride of a Caddy with all the added noise and smoke of a big rig. :twak:
> *


actually the only major flaws were the torque to yeild head bolts that stretched from the 22:1 compression ratio and a lack of a fuel water separator, if you get ARP bolts for the heads and good gaskets, the motor can last up to 400 or more thousand if you treat it right and dont run shitty diesel in it... those old IDI motors are great for running on bio fuel, if i wasnt so set on a 6bt cummins id be rebuilding a olds DX block for sure  diesel is a great powerplant for pushing around all that extra battery weight and all ur friends


----------



## OUTHOPU

Made some pic worthy progress this weekend.

Installed the new wheels and tires which required a bit of modfications. 










Opened up a window to allow the spare to be removed from the trunk by removing the upper section of the back seat. I will not be bolting the upper seat section back in for easier access.










Added a piece of angle before cutting it to keep the rear deck and belt line of the car from warping.










Also used some 2 part expanding foam to fill the cavity in the 1/4 panels to keep them from flexing and making noise. This is as good as I can get for a pic.










Added some wire holders under the amp rack to keep the power,ground, and remote turn on wires tidy. 










Prepped the trunk, masked off the car and sprayed an extra thick application of spray on sound deadener. It's actually a modified urethane bedliner that has rubber crum in it to give it more weight to help stop panel vibration. I used 3 gallons to give maximum build up. I can't say I really like the heavy texture finish but very little will be seen after all the gear is in so I'll see how I feel then.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Missed a pic.

Decided to paint the rings on the door with the same paint I used on the kick pods. I can tolerate how they look now at least until I have time to do something nicer.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

awesome work ttt


----------



## KERRBSS

> Made some pic worthy progress this weekend.
> 
> Installed the new wheels and tires which required a bit of modfications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking smooth b


----------



## baggedout81

That deadener almost looks like carpet its so thick :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+May 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20606541-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome work ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 07:26 AM~20608853
> *looking smooth b
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wheels did help a lot but it's still just a bucket with shiny wheels. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@May 23 2011, 11:52 AM~20610077
> *That deadener almost looks like carpet its so thick :wow:
> *


It definetly is far from smooth.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Opened up a window to allow the spare to be removed from the trunk by removing the upper section of the back seat. I will not be bolting the upper seat section back in for easier access.












since i drive my car all the time, i really hate having my spare tire consuming the back seat, i really wanted to do this but i was afraid that it was going to mess something else up. i kind of wanted to box off a little area and be able to tip the back seat forward to access the spare tire and whatever else i put in there ( jack stand, tools, etc. )


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 22 2011, 06:51 PM~20605858
> *Made some pic worthy progress this weekend.
> 
> Installed the new wheels and tires which required a bit of modfications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened up a window to allow the spare to be removed from the trunk by removing the upper section of the back seat. I will not be bolting the upper seat section back in for easier access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a piece of angle before cutting it to keep the rear deck and belt line of the car from warping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also used some 2 part expanding foam to fill the cavity in the 1/4 panels to keep them from flexing and making noise. This is as good as I can get for a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some wire holders under the amp rack to keep the power,ground, and remote turn on wires tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepped the trunk, masked off the car and sprayed an extra thick application of spray on sound deadener. It's actually a modified urethane bedliner that has rubber crum in it to give it more weight to help stop panel vibration. I used 3 gallons to give maximum build up. I can't say I really like the heavy texture finish but very little will be seen after all the gear is in so I'll see how I feel then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I hope you aint been pulling any bank robberies with those plates :biggrin: 


Look good man I will be n town this saturday I will hit you up


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 23 2011, 09:26 PM~20613705
> *I hope you aint been pulling any bank robberies with those plates :biggrin:
> Look good man I will be n town this saturday I will hit you up
> *


Car hasn't left the driveway since I pulled it in from the drive home from your place. Just left the plates on so the city don't bitch about it not being plated. I'll be plating and insuring it this week before it hits the streets, no worries.

I also have some photos that you left in the glove box so remind me when I see you. You still have my number? Pm me if you need it. I should be around Sat and your welcome to stop by.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Decided to upgrade the head unit to a touch screen Pioneer. The larger display makes using the Ipod much easier. Also got the dash back together. Just need to hook up the volt meter to the distribution block out back.

I tried to angle it toward the drivers seat a little to make the screen easier to see.



















All lit up and looking good.


----------



## benz88

you going to make a Fibreglass shell to go around the EQ/Deck?


----------



## 79 cutty

So how does the imaging sound with the new kicks? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by benz88+May 26 2011, 12:56 PM~20633287-->
> 
> 
> 
> you going to make a Fibreglass shell to go around the EQ/Deck?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't made up my mind on what to do with it yet. I was going to do a center counsel but just don't have the time right now. It's good enough for the time being.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 26 2011, 01:23 PM~20633447
> *So how does the imaging sound with the new kicks? :biggrin:
> *


The imaging is loud. :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 26 2011, 04:19 PM~20634583
> *The imaging is loud. :cheesy:*


Pretty sure that was the whole point :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

looking very nice sir ur an inspiration to all lac owners


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+May 26 2011, 04:21 PM~20634603-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that was the whole point  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-buzzy wuzzy_@May 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20634809
> *looking very nice sir ur an inspiration to all lac owners
> *


Thanks. I've got a lot more to do though. I wanted to have the hydraulics done on it by now. I always get carried away with everything and it all ends up taking 3 times longer than expected.


----------



## teambassick

AWESOME WORK BRO!!!!!!

I miss my "1LOWLAC", it was an 80 Coupe. 

I love the amp rack, the box, the glass work. The deck mount, not so much but, it is done well. I made an attempt at a band pass in mine as well but failed at it. I cut open the rear deck to put a slotted port in but, my box calculations were off and ended up slapping in a sealed 12 to get by.

checking out this makes me want to take another shot at it.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I've always liked the coupe de ville's ever since I saw my homie's getting hydros installed back in the day. I tried talking the ol' lady into getting one but she says they're too big lol.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 26 2011, 02:19 PM~20634583
> *The imaging is loud. :cheesy:
> *


Mission accomplished! :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by teambassick_@May 26 2011, 11:44 PM~20637881
> *AWESOME WORK BRO!!!!!!
> 
> I miss my "1LOWLAC", it was an 80 Coupe.
> 
> I love the amp rack, the box, the glass work. The deck mount, not so much but, it is done well. I made an attempt at a band pass in mine as well but failed at it. I cut open the rear deck to put a slotted port in but, my box calculations were off and ended up slapping in a sealed 12 to get by.
> 
> checking out this makes me want to take another shot at it.
> *


Thanks. I hear you on the head unit though. I'm not thrilled with it either but until I get time to do something better I can live with it.



> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+May 27 2011, 02:32 AM~20638850-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked the coupe de ville's ever since I saw my homie's getting hydros installed back in the day.  I tried talking the ol' lady into getting one but she  says they're too big lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always prefered the Coupes also. Everybody seams to think the Fleetwoods are the way to go but I hate all the extra trim and padded vynil tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 27 2011, 07:42 AM~20639344
> *Mission accomplished!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixDeuce_@May 27 2011, 09:28 PM~20643720
> * Looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, it's getting there.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good in here.

Probably sounds even better.

Thanks for the time/effort posting all this!!


----------



## REV. chuck

why not stain some wood for that amp rack? :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+May 28 2011, 12:21 AM~20644817-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in here.
> 
> Probably sounds even better.
> 
> Thanks for the time/effort posting all this!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just got it fired up. It hammers. I'm very pleased with it. Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@May 28 2011, 01:29 AM~20645114
> *why not stain some wood for that amp rack?    :dunno:
> *


I was debating wether I wanted to put a piece under the amps or not. I went without for now in the interest of time so I can get this thing on the road. I've already taken way longer than I planned to on the sounds.





Wired up the amps.










Dropped in the box and gave it a little test run. I bangs pretty good.










I'm foam filling the trunk lid now to stop some of the rattles.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 28 2011, 09:47 AM~20645825
> *Just got it fired up. It hammers. I'm very pleased with it. Thanks.
> I was debating wether I wanted to put a piece under the amps or not. I went without for now in the interest of time so I can get this thing on the road. I've already taken way longer than I planned to on the sounds.
> Wired up the amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped in the box and gave it a little test run. I bangs pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm foam filling the trunk lid now to stop some of the rattles.
> *


sound as good as you hoped?


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2011, 11:51 PM~20644609
> *Thanks. I hear you on the head unit though. I'm not thrilled with it either but until I get time to do something better I can live with it.
> I've always prefered the Coupes also. Everybody seams to think the Fleetwoods are the way to go but I hate all the extra trim and padded vynil tops.
> :h5:
> Thanks, it's getting there.
> *


I agree, Coupes look better if they're bald, But i find the Fleets look better then the Coupes with the 1/4 top. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 28 2011, 05:47 AM~20645825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you running all the ground wires back up to the front? Is that what the second fuseless distibution block is for?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

WHERED YOU FIND THAT LINER?


----------



## wannabelowrider

That box looks like glass. Came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 28 2011, 11:58 AM~20646203
> *sound as good as you hoped?
> *


 :uh: nothing is as good as he hopes cuz whenever he finishes or gets half way thru....he changes his mind

hope to see you tomarrow dood :wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Airborne+May 28 2011, 10:58 AM~20646203-->
> 
> 
> 
> sound as good as you hoped?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about what I expected. I thought the highs would be a bit louder but they are still plenty loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 03:05 PM~20647343
> *Are you running all the ground wires back up to the front? Is that what the second fuseless distibution block is for?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all grounds run to the batteries up front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 03:11 PM~20647379
> *WHERED YOU FIND THAT LINER?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a product called Al's Liner. I bought it a few years ago so I'm not sure if it's still being sold or not. Good thing I decided to use it up, it was very near the end of it's shelf life as it was very thick and took lots of mixing to make it sprayable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 05:07 PM~20647821
> *That box looks like glass.  Came out good :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't look as good in person though. It just hasn't been hot enough to get the clear to harden enough to block sand it without smearing the surface. I may do a few more coats when I pull it out for doing the hydraulics.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@May 28 2011, 06:09 PM~20648037
> *:uh: nothing is as good as he hopes cuz whenever he finishes or gets half way thru....he changes his mind
> 
> hope to see you tomarrow dood  :wave:
> *


I'm just not easily satisfied I can't help it. You'll see and hear me tomorrow as long as this dam rain goes away by 11am.





Have a few loose ends to tie up but it is basically done for now.

Mounted the spare.










Made a little adaptor that uses the factory tie down hook and a knock off to properly secure the tire.










Added another layer of 1/4" hardboard to the factory rear deck trim panel and bored some extra holes into it for better sound transfer. I covered it in grill cloth when I was done with it.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 28 2011, 06:47 AM~20645825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! Just out of curiosity, what's the fourth power/ground wire for? (as I am assuming each amp is a single 4 ga input.) :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2011, 08:54 PM~20648694
> *Looks good! Just out of curiosity, what's the fourth power/ground wire for? (as I am assuming each amp is a single 4 ga input.) :biggrin:
> *


I ran an extra power and ground under the amp rack to power a relay to turn all the amps on and to supply power for the lights I'll be adding to the trunk later. I also connected my lead for the volt gauge to it so the gauge reads volts at the amps instead of volts at the batteries/alternator, figured that would be more accurate for monitoring the amps power supply. I just soldiered some smaller wires to the 4 gauge under the amp to keep the wires coming off the blocks uniform.


----------



## KERRBSS

U done yet? I need my mounts bent! Lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

SIX1RAG said:


> U done yet? I need my mounts bent! Lol


You know I don't really ever finish anything. Bring them by sometime later this week and I will see what I can do.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Trying to post some videos but as always they aren't working. I hate the new layout on here.


----------



## wannabelowrider

OUTHOPU said:


> Trying to post some videos but as always they aren't working. I hate the new layout on here.


 You aren't the only one who hates or dislikes the new layout. You should see off topic, them guys along with myself all dislike the new layout as well. I hope you're posting the vid on youtube :x:


----------



## 79 cutty

OUTHOPU said:


> I ran an extra power and ground under the amp rack to power a relay to turn all the amps on and to supply power for the lights I'll be adding to the trunk later. I also connected my lead for the volt gauge to it so the gauge reads volts at the amps instead of volts at the batteries/alternator, figured that would be more accurate for monitoring the amps power supply. I just soldiered some smaller wires to the 4 gauge under the amp to keep the wires coming off the blocks uniform.


Lmao, sounds like you have the OCD! I always find I like continuity and things to look symmetrical and such as well, so I know what your getting at. It looks good. That also explains the much smaller fuse.....I couldn't for the life of me think of why the difference in fusing! But it came out really good! I am sure it sounds pretty solid as well! Keep it up.


----------



## benz88

OUTHOPU said:


> Trying to post some videos but as always they aren't working. I hate the new layout on here.


 easy as hell, copy the video link and post the full link in the "insert video" box above the message your typing.


----------



## baggedout81

ohh ok was wondering how to do vids


----------



## OUTHOPU

wannabelowrider said:


> You aren't the only one who hates or dislikes the new layout. You should see off topic, them guys along with myself all dislike the new layout as well. I hope you're posting the vid on youtube :x:


I've never posted on you tube. Do you need an account to post videos?



79 cutty said:


> Lmao, sounds like you have the OCD! I always find I like continuity and things to look symmetrical and such as well, so I know what your getting at. It looks good. That also explains the much smaller fuse.....I couldn't for the life of me think of why the difference in fusing! But it came out really good! I am sure it sounds pretty solid as well! Keep it up.


I don't even know what to call it anymore. I wish it would just stop though because it's taking way too long to complete even the simplest builds now.
I finally had a chance to get it out for a cruise over the weekend and I'm pleased with the system overall. Now I just need to get on with the hydraulics.



benz88 said:


> easy as hell, copy the video link and post the full link in the "insert video" box above the message your typing.


For some reason it just doesn't go that smooth for me posting from photobucket.


----------



## OUTHOPU

If at first you don't succeed...

Here is what should be some videos. They work when I click on them at least.


----------



## benz88

LOL at your steering wheel waving to the beat. thats good


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Looks good sir when are u doing the hydros and what u puttin in it?


----------



## wannabelowrider

OUTHOPU said:


> I've never posted on you tube. Do you need an account to post videos?


 I'm not too sure how do put them on youtube, its just that my phone doesn't have flash which is why I'm unable to view certain videos. If you don't have the time to do it don't worry about it bro


----------



## OUTHOPU

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Looks good sir when are u doing the hydros and what u puttin in it?


I need to narrow the rearend before I can move ahead on getting the hydraulics in. It has to lay ass or I won't bother with it. Originally I was going to do 7 batteries and 2 pumps, but it may just get 4 batteries to start with.


----------



## jonjay206

OUTHOPU said:


> I need to narrow the rearend before I can move ahead on getting the hydraulics in. It has to lay ass or I won't bother with it. Originally I was going to do 7 batteries and 2 pumps, but it may just get 4 batteries to start with.


Good shit B... Can't tell you how much I commend you on your attention to detail on all your builds..


----------



## OUTHOPU

jonjay206 said:


> Good shit B... Can't tell you how much I commend you on your attention to detail on all your builds..


Thanks. I try to keep my standards high.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

thats crazy i never seen a steering wheel flex like that before!


----------



## wannabelowrider

Any idea when you might be getting back to the caddy frame?


----------



## OUTHOPU

HARDLUCK88 said:


> thats crazy i never seen a steering wheel flex like that before!


This is the first car I've owned that has done it but I've seen many other systems that move parts of the car around in way they weren't intended to.



wannabelowrider said:


> Any idea when you might be getting back to the caddy frame?


I wanted to be back on it already. I've been overloaded with work for the last few months and making money is my first priority right now. Thats why this car isn't cut already also, there just isn't enough hours in the day.


----------



## benz88

I dont think my steering wheel has shaked like that. But i did end up blowing the rear view off the lincoln when i had my RE 15 in the trunk haha


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

I need a quick schematic on how to wire up a 4 channel amp to some door speakers in my daughter's 1992 plymouth acclaim by friday if u can help I would really appreciate it B


----------



## Brahma Brian

buzzy wuzzy said:


> I need a quick schematic on how to wire up a 4 channel amp to some door speakers in my daughter's 1992 plymouth acclaim by friday if u can help I would really appreciate it B


This will get you pointed in the right direction, I hope it helps.

1990-93 Plymouth Acclaim Stereo Wiring 
Constant 12V+Pink/Black 
Switched 12V+ Red/White 
Ground Black 
Illumination Orange 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Right Front 
Front Speakers 5 1/4" Doors 
Left Front (+) Brown/Red 
Left Front (-) Dark Green 
Right Front (+) Blue/Red 
Right Front (-) Purple 
Rear Speakers 5 1/4" Rear Doors 
Left Rear (+) Brown/Blue 
Left Rear (-) Brown/Yellow 
Right Rear (+) Blue/Orange 
Right Rear (-) Blue/White


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR A GREAT BUILD


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SICK BUILD!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

OUTHOPU said:


> If at first you don't succeed...
> 
> Here is what should be some videos. They work when I click on them at least.


damn.. looks like that shit knocks:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

StreetFame said:


> TTT FOR A GREAT BUILD





elphoenixquetzal said:


> SICK BUILD!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks guys.



playboi13 said:


> damn.. looks like that shit knocks:thumbsup:


It holds it's own. I don't think I could ask for much better from low buck subs.




I just finished up installing a proper alarm to keep hopefully it all in my possesion. I won't be posting any pics from that install though since that would defeat the purpose of hiding everything. Nothing worse than a cookie cutter alarm install that can be disabled in a matter of seconds. I also ordered the custom axles I need to narrow the rearend so I can lay this thing out. I'll post a link to the rest of the build once I get the hydraulic install started.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> It holds it's own. I don't think I could ask for much better from low buck subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished up installing a proper alarm to keep hopefully it all in my possesion. I won't be posting any pics from that install though since that would defeat the purpose of hiding everything. Nothing worse than a cookie cutter alarm install that can be disabled in a matter of seconds. I also ordered the custom axles I need to narrow the rearend so I can lay this thing out. I'll post a link to the rest of the build once I get the hydraulic install started.


 
Looks like your stuff is pretty well hidden and properly installed.

I leave the keys in my shit while I go to work.

And I knock it in the parking lot.



Insurance is your friend.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Hey Brian B thanks for the lay out of my daughter's radio system in her car. Me and her uncle did the install thursday night she plays her sounds louder than i do (gonna b problems in the yard when its family carwash day)


----------



## vamps

GOOD TOPIC.....:drama:


----------



## vengence

looks like another clean build and install bro,good work indeed. and some really clean flex goin on there as well. shouldnt need an excessive hydro setup that enclosure weight is prolly enough to tip some clean 3s with. 

somethin ive learned through research is to use fiberglass resin in the corners of the box,seals em well and reinforces spots that can become a weak spot later. 

pm me the info on that sound deadner ima need that for the inside of my mini truck cause whats goin inside that small space gonna be pounding harder than a war drum at a pow wow for a long time (im thinkin ima have to learn to recone subs after a few rounds  ) otherwise ima prolly go with rubberized undercoating,ALOT OF IT


----------



## OUTHOPU

Al's liner is who makes the spray on deadener I used. The place I ordered it from is no longer in business though so you'll have to look into who carries it close to you.


----------



## vengence

OUTHOPU said:


> Al's liner is who makes the spray on deadener I used. The place I ordered it from is no longer in business though so you'll have to look into who carries it close to you.


aight,good lookin out bro thanks for the info ill see if i can find it around here


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

The bass fell off a bit mid summer then got even worse by the end of summer so I pulled the box to inspect the subs. 

Carnage...

Each chamber had a blown sub. This is from the left 


















This is from the right.










Luckily I was able to convert the box over to a ported box with a good bit of cutting. 




























These sections were not fun to cut out.










I have 4 10" Polk MM1040 subs in the basement that will be the replacement subs for the new ported box. It works out good since the box works out to 1 cubic foot per driver which is what Polk specs for them when ported. I just need to make some longer ports to get the tuning correct, slap the bottom panel back on and I should be good to go. Should gain some output also by going ported. The 25mm of excursion on the new subs compared to the 18mm of the old subs will hopefully handle the abuse better.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Thought you fell off the face of the earth. Hope everything is going good with you B. Didnt you have the Inifinitys sitting around in the basement too? What else you got stashed :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian

Those subs apparently did NOT like that box design...

Possible you were clipping them since you couldn't hear it doing it?

Also, update this thread on BASSX man. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

wannabelowrider said:


> Thought you fell off the face of the earth. Hope everything is going good with you B. Didnt you have the Inifinitys sitting around in the basement too? What else you got stashed :biggrin:


I'm doing good. Just had a lot going on over the last 6 months thats kept me from working on the rides. Biggest set back was having to move and my new garage is a lot smaller. My basement stash is starting to thin out a little now. Still have a few more goodies on the shelf though.



Brahma Brian said:


> Those subs apparently did NOT like that box design...
> 
> Possible you were clipping them since you couldn't hear it doing it?
> 
> Also, update this thread on BASSX man. :cheesy:


I'm sure I was to blame for their short life span. It was either related to the ports being to close to the subs or my settings being a bit too heavy on the low end. 
Either way I think I'm done with bandpass designs, as you stated it's very hard to hear the warning signs. I'll see how the next set up fairs. I'll update my other topic shortly I haven't been on that site in a while.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Added the new longer ports. Should be 34-35hz tune now.


----------



## baggedout81

NICE!!!


----------



## m0y316

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Finally got around to finishing reinstalling everything. I decided to finish doing the S/S hardlines while the box was out to get rid of the rubber hydraulic lines for a cleaner finished product. I still need to adjust my gains and fine tune it. I had to cut test and tune short due to my nieghbors calling the cops. :facepalm:


----------



## 79 cutty

Sucks you had to mutilate that box.....but at least you were able to salvage it for the time you spent on it. Subs definitely look like they put in work! Lol.

Set up came out damn clean though! Love the hard lines.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thanks. I was happy about not having to start over on a new box for sure. I need to take it out somewhere to tune everything but so far the output is respectable.


----------



## goinlow

OUTHOPU said:


> Finally got around to finishing reinstalling everything. I decided to finish doing the S/S hardlines while the box was out to get rid of the rubber hydraulic lines for a cleaner finished product. I still need to adjust my gains and fine tune it. I had to cut test and tune short due to my nieghbors calling the cops. :facepalm:




Top notch work bro !


----------



## 79 cutty

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks. I was happy about not having to start over on a new box for sure. I need to take it out somewhere to tune everything but so far the output is respectable.


PM sent


----------



## IN YA MOUF

amazing work man!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Pulled the radio and the gauge pod I put in the factory radio slot and reworked a few things.

Made some new mounting brackets to hold the headunit/eq in the new center counsol.










Mounted it to the counsol.










Used a couple factory screw locations that are hidden by the trim bezel to hold the counsol in place for a clean install. I did the same thing for the new switch panel location.





































I'm much happier with how it all looks now.


----------



## 79 cutty

Came out nice and clean......simple but stylish!


----------



## wannabelowrider

Why did you decide to take the gauges out?


----------



## KAKALAK

It looks good. I would do something with the wood finish.


----------



## OUTHOPU

79 cutty said:


> Came out nice and clean......simple but stylish!


Thanks. It's solid now at least and I don't have to worry about the headunit tearing the bottom of the dash off like it started to do. 



wannabelowrider said:


> Why did you decide to take the gauges out?


I never got around to hooking the sending units up for them and they were hard to see during the day anyways. I'll do some digital gauges later if I decide to keep going with this project.



KAKALAK said:


> It looks good. I would do something with the wood finish.


What did you have in mind for the woodgrain?


----------



## KAKALAK

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks. It's solid now at least and I don't have to worry about the headunit tearing the bottom of the dash off like it started to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I never got around to hooking the sending units up for them and they were hard to see during the day anyways. I'll do some digital gauges later if I decide to keep going with this project.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have in mind for the woodgrain?


Id sand it smooth and apply a vinyl coating over it :dunno: May be burl wood all your existing wood grain print. :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I know what your saying. It's not an exact match, it is a bit closer in person though. The flash on the camera changes the look a bit. I'm not too worried about it honestly. The whole interior is in need of an overhaul so if that day ever comes I'll worry about it then.


----------



## KAKALAK

OUTHOPU said:


> I know what your saying. It's not an exact match, it is a bit closer in person though. The flash on the camera changes the look a bit. I'm not too worried about it honestly. The whole interior is in need of an overhaul so if that day ever comes I'll worry about it then.


cool but it still looks good no matter what :yes:


----------

